# Brinkmann Trailmaster Limted Edition - mods



## drphx81

Hey everyone. I'm almost done and have completed over 8 mods and have made this cheap smoker into an airtight master piece. Last thing I need advice on is on pros and cons of fire bricks for temp maintenance?? Should I put maybe 2 or 3 on top of my tuning plates? Any and all advice is much appreciated.


----------



## ribwizzard

I would have to see a pic before committing to anything........


----------



## drphx81

image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 6, 2013


----------



## drphx81

I'm going to post a pic of all my mods. I will
Explain each mod after I post all pics


----------



## drphx81

image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 6, 2013






This is a wool gasket self adhesive I put all around the door to the chamber. It is rated for 500 degrees. BBQgaskets.com


----------



## drphx81

image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 6, 2013






I removed the garbage metal wheels and replaced them with 10 inch dolly wheels.
It's much for level and a pleasure to move around!


----------



## boardpuller

I keep a half brick on the top grate fire box side to the front chimney side to the back. I slide the firebox side back or forward for minor adjustment


----------



## drphx81

image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 6, 2013






I replaced the stock thermometer with Tru-Tel 4 inch stem smoker thermometer great and simple mod


----------



## drphx81

boardpuller said:


> I keep a half brick on the top grate fire box side to the front chimney side to the back. I slide the firebox side back or forward for minor adjustment



Let me post a pic of my firebox with my charcoal basket I'm not sure what you mean by top grate??













image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 6, 2013


----------



## drphx81

image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 6, 2013
__ 1






Another view of the gasket seal around the chamber door. Ask for Justin at BBQgaskets.com he's great and super knowledgable


----------



## boardpuller

sorry I should have said cooking grate


----------



## drphx81

image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 6, 2013






I installed 5.5 inch 200 pins pressure toggle clamps on each side that compresses the gasket seal. No smoke is leaking out of this puppy now!! Highly recommend.


----------



## drphx81

image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 6, 2013






Another view of the toggle clamp closed


----------



## drphx81

image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 6, 2013






I drilled a 5/8 hole and put a rubber grommet in these holes are for my digital temp probes one on the left and one on the right. I fabricated a rubber stopper once the probe is in to prevent any heat or smoke escape.
Next pic will show the hole plugged with the stopper!


----------



## drphx81

drPHX81 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ drphx81
> __ Jul 6, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drilled a 5/8 hole and put a rubber grommet in these holes are for my digital temp probes one on the left and one on the right. I fabricated a rubber stopper once the probe is in to prevent any heat or smoke escape.
> Next pic will show the hole plugged with the stopper!















image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 6, 2013


----------



## drphx81

image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 6, 2013






I replaced the porcelain grates that came with the smoker with 3/4 inch stainless explained metal. I had the metal shop cut the piece into 3 pieces and used a grinding dremel bit to take down the razor sharp edges.


----------



## drphx81

Ribwizzard said:


> I would have to see a pic before committing to anything........



Pics are posted. Thanks for any and all advice on the addition of a fire brick


----------



## drphx81

boardpuller said:


> sorry I should have said cooking grate
> 
> Here is a pic of my firebox without the basket in it. You mean place half a brick on this grate??View media item 236948


----------



## drphx81

So once I put my basket back in ...then put a brick in back or front or back of the basket resting in the bottom grate?


----------



## drphx81

boardpuller said:


> sorry I should have said cooking grate
> 
> I removed the cooking grate to make my charcoal wood basket taller. You think a brink behind the basket would be beneficial or do you think it wouldn't change much!


----------



## drphx81

image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 6, 2013






I had this last tuning plate made closest to the chimney. I'm not sure if I need it or not. Common sense told me that it would be too big of a gap without it. Can Any pit masters out there advise on if I need this piece seen here? ( the small one on e far left closest to chimney?)


----------



## drphx81

There is a cooking grate that came with it that goes on top but once again I removed it so I could make my charcoal basket 3 inches taller


----------



## boardpuller

No not in the fire box, you sais tuning plates soi I thought you were talking about the cooking chamber, My bad


----------



## drphx81

boardpuller said:


> No not in the fire box, you sais tuning plates soi I thought you were talking about the cooking chamber, My bad



So you think I should put a brick near the chimney as it's the coolest place in the chamber??


----------



## boardpuller

You asked about fire bricks on your tuning plates I just told you what I do, the way I have mine rigged the chimney side gets hotter and I slide the bricks for fine adjustments. If you have fire bricks try them on the plates, but sometimes I over think things and really mess things up and have to start all over again. I first tried  to make a tunning plate out of a cookie sheet really tore want hair I had left out then I bought a Horizon Plate and things started going right. Sometimes ya just gotta play


----------



## drphx81

boardpuller said:


> You asked about fire bricks on your tuning plates I just told you what I do, the way I have mine rigged the chimney side gets hotter and I slide the bricks for fine adjustments. If you have fire bricks try them on the plates, but sometimes I over think things and really mess things up and have to start all over again. I first tried  to make a tunning plate out of a cookie sheet really tore want hair I had left out then I bought a Horizon Plate and things started going right. Sometimes ya just gotta play



Thanks for the info. Can you check out my pics I posted above? I had a baffle and tuning plates made custom. Based on looking at the pics you think maybe I should put 2-3 bricks on top of my plates?? Thanks again


----------



## boardpuller

If your having temp problems and they are hand try it.


----------



## smokin nw

drPHX81, you have done some nice mods on yours.

The stainless expanded metal cooking grate looks good, was it pricey ?

I will try the felt gasket on mine, whenever the high temp seal does not work anymore.

Looking forward to seeing and hearing how it all works for you.


----------



## drphx81

Smokin NW said:


> drPHX81, you have done some nice mods on yours.
> The stainless expanded metal cooking grate looks good, was it pricey ?
> I will try the felt gasket on mine, whenever the high temp seal does not work anymore.
> Looking forward to seeing and hearing how it all works for you.



3/4 inch expanded metal is super and I mean super cheap. Depending on your local weld shop or metal shop. I paid 17 bucks for a non stainless version cut to my specs and the stainless version was very pricey but 100% not needed. Go with regular it's real cheap and looks great.


----------



## jaymannw

drPHX81 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ drphx81
> __ Jul 6, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the porcelain grates that came with the smoker with 3/4 inch stainless explained metal. I had the metal shop cut the piece into 3 pieces and used a grinding dremel bit to take down the razor sharp edges.



Do the replacement expanded metal grates stay pretty rigid without a frame on them or do they sag a little? Would they hold a good sized brisket or small turkey?


----------



## jaymannw

drPHX81 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ drphx81
> __ Jul 6, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the garbage metal wheels and replaced them with 10 inch dolly wheels.
> It's much for level and a pleasure to move around!



Did you have to do any modifying to the legs on the opposite side of the wheels to fine tune leveling the grill or the 10" wheel replacements where good to go off the bat? Where did you get those from? Home Depot?


----------



## drphx81

JaymanNW said:


> Did you have to do any modifying to the legs on the opposite side of the wheels to fine tune leveling the grill or the 10" wheel replacements where good to go off the bat? Where did you get those from? Home Depot?



Yes Home Depot. Good off the bat I posted a pic as you can see it's perfectly level. You will have to use the spacers and some of the hardware that comes with each tire. I paid around 19 bucks a tire but great mod and it's a pleasure to wheel the thing around now.


----------



## drphx81

Just wanted to give some credit to a guy who has helped me along the way. 

Check out his channel for anyone using a brinkmann trailmaster limited edition. And he has great recipes and tutorials 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg35jbKL8yLtbvLyBgtxtew


----------



## drphx81

I'd say all my mods were worth it. This came out picture perfect and tastes so good makes you shake your head that's how good it was













image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 21, 2013


















image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## drphx81

image.jpg



__ drphx81
__ Jul 21, 2013






You can see all my cuts. Lean, moist, and the black gold burnt ends so gooooood


----------



## smokin nw

Yummy, nice looking smoke ring.

Don't you love it when it all works like that


----------



## drphx81

The TLC I gave that brisket for 13 hours sure is nice when it works out lol


----------



## comosmoker

It looks great drPHX81!!!  I am glad the mods are working for you!  Everyone keep the posts coming!!!


----------



## drphx81

Thanks CoMo I must say so myself [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## smokin nw

I am getting great Q, but still dialing in my tuning plates.

Very little movement makes a big difference.

Anyone else still playing with their plates ?


----------



## comosmoker

Smokin NW said:


> I am getting great Q, but still dialing in my tuning plates.
> 
> Very little movement makes a big difference.
> 
> Anyone else still playing with their plates ?


Always playing with them!  Since going to stick burning, I've almost started over.  Thinking about taking some of them out.  Firebox side was about 100* hotter than the stack side this weekend.  I may need to re-calibrate my thermos, make sure they are reading correctly.  Pork butt and brisket turned out ok....not great.  The bark was a bit...crispy fried, if you know what I mean.


----------



## smokin nw

Here is something to read, I found this, hope it might be some help to who all reads it.

*BBQ Tuning Plates*

*How to adjust BBQ tuning plates the first mistake most people make is adjusting the plate before the BBQ Pit has come up to full temp.*

*Allow the BBQ Pit two hours to heat up. Just because you see the temp gauges shows 250 degrees or so does not mean that the pit is actually heated up. This could be hot air and smoke so allow time for the steel from the fire box to transfer heat to the cooking space.*

*Tuning*

*if you’re BBQ Pit does not have multiple temp gauges you will need to get some temp gauges to put on  the Pits cooking grades, oven thermostats  will do fine.  BBQ Tuning Plates are designed to be adjusted horizontally. Look at you’re temp gauges if one is hotter than the other. On the hotter side close the plates were there is less hot air coming threw and the colder side open the plates. Then close the Pit give it 15 min to recover and adjust again. You will adjust less and less as you get as you’re Pit gets closer and closer to even temp.*


----------



## comosmoker

Smokin NW said:


> Here is something to read, I found this, hope it might be some help to who all reads it.
> 
> *BBQ Tuning Plates*
> 
> *How to adjust BBQ tuning plates the first mistake most people make is adjusting the plate before the BBQ Pit has come up to full temp.*
> 
> *Allow the BBQ Pit two hours to heat up. Just because you see the temp gauges shows 250 degrees or so does not mean that the pit is actually heated up. This could be hot air and smoke so allow time for the steel from the fire box to transfer heat to the cooking space.*
> 
> *Tuning*
> 
> *if you’re BBQ Pit does not have multiple temp gauges you will need to get some temp gauges to put on  the Pits cooking grades, oven thermostats  will do fine.  BBQ Tuning Plates are designed to be adjusted horizontally. Look at you’re temp gauges if one is hotter than the other. On the hotter side close the plates were there is less hot air coming threw and the colder side open the plates. Then close the Pit give it 15 min to recover and adjust again. You will adjust less and less as you get as you’re Pit gets closer and closer to even temp.*


Thanks, Smokin NW!  That is exactly what I was doing.  As soon as it got to temp, I was putting my Q on.  I will now let the smoker completely heat up before doing so.  Thanks for the article!


----------



## ribwizzard

What about meat placement in relation to the gaps in between the tuner plates. Is there any advise as far as how he should place the meat or does it seam to effect anything? ( curios about air flow)

Have you guys ever thought about installing hinges between the tuner plates? That way a lever could be installed and the tune plates worked similar to an accordion to make the adjustments?  Its just something I wondered about and curios if anyone ever tried doing that?


----------



## smokin nw

If you have the plates where you want them and temps are close side to side, its up to you

where to put the meat.

Depending on what I am smoking and how much, I use right in the middle.

When I do brisket and ribs, brisket in the middle and ribs to the side.


----------



## comosmoker

That's what I do as well.  And chicken on the firebox side.


----------



## smokin nw

Adjusting the tuning plates is a single plate at a time in small movements, many times to get close

temps on both sides and the middle.


----------



## ribwizzard

I have also seen set ups where there is one plate mounted stationary, with holes ( about 1 inch dia) then another plate it mounted on top of it and allowed to slide left to right, either opening or closing the holes. Usually the number and spacing of the holes increases as you get farther away from the firebox. The handle to the top plate is a 1/2 round rod extended though the end of the chamber so as you can adjust it from outside the smoker.


----------



## smokin nw

Now that sounds interesting, would be nice to adjust without opening the lid.


----------



## ribwizzard

I have no ideal of how well it works, but you would think it would.........and usually its only 2/3rds of the chamber, the last 1/3 is left open.

and dont give me too much credit for some of the ideals I throw out there, its hard for me to walk past a smoker with out looking over how its built and designed,


----------



## smokin nw

Thats ok, this forum is the only place I can get ideas up here.


----------



## comosmoker

Ribwizzard said:


> I have also seen set ups where there is one plate mounted stationary, with holes ( about 1 inch dia) then another plate it mounted on top of it and allowed to slide left to right, either opening or closing the holes. Usually the number and spacing of the holes increases as you get farther away from the firebox. The handle to the top plate is a 1/2 round rod extended though the end of the chamber so as you can adjust it from outside the smoker.





Smokin NW said:


> Now that sounds interesting, would be nice to adjust without opening the lid.





Ribwizzard said:


> I have no ideal of how well it works, but you would think it would.........and usually its only 2/3rds of the chamber, the last 1/3 is left open.
> 
> and dont give me too much credit for some of the ideals I throw out there, its hard for me to walk past a smoker with out looking over how its built and designed,


That does sound interesting....and you may have just solved my problem Ribwizzard.  My tuning plates go all the way across the chamber.  I still have big gaps, but I will try to remove the end plate ans see how that fares.  Thanks, guys!!!


----------



## smokin nw

Still trying with the plates, but looks like I will make one with the holes to see if it does work better.


----------



## ribwizzard

I think the trick would be how you spaced the holes, I would start with cardboard just to see how it layed out.


----------



## smokin nw

I see Horizon makes them, but I think if I looked hard at it I could figure the small to large hole measurements.


----------



## ps0303

Here is an old thread w/pictures of a plate another poster made.  You might be able to get some good info from it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94617/baffle-and-convection-plate


----------



## smokin nw

Thanks, looks like what I would take my plan from.

I wonder if it should longer.


----------



## ps0303

I read some where that someone said it should be about 2/3 the length of the chamber. Not sure if true or not.


----------



## ps0303

There is a place by me called the Metal Supermarket.  You can order metal online and they cut to your specs.  I priced out a piece of 24guage cold rolled sheet 30"L x 16W and it was $18.  Add another piece for the angle on the firebox and you could get away with spending less than $25. Of course you still have to drill the holes but it's pretty cheap.


----------



## smokin nw

That's a good price. I just need the flat piece, my angle is attached with the firebox fasteners.

I'll have to call around up here to see if I can get that good of price.

I already have hole saws.


----------



## drphx81

Hey guys. I started this thread and I have found that 6 inch plates work the best. So I have my baffle then 3 plates with ZERO gap from the baffle and firebox side. The 4th plate I have a 1/8 inch gap then 5th plate has 1/4 gap and from the 5th plate to the stack I have nothing. No matter how hot I get my pit no matter where I place a probe I run within 5 degrees at any spot in the pit. Keep in mind this has a lot to do with all the other mods I have done to my trailmaster limited pit. The gaskets, toggle clamps, and rtv caulk around the firebox all help maintain the pit temp. If you just put the tuning plates in without the other mods you will be chasing your temps and having to retune all the time. I have no retuned once since my initial pit seasoning and tuning fire. Just my two cents. I have pics of all my mods posted here or an other threads I started. If anyone has any questions on my mods let me know.


----------



## drphx81

JaymanNW said:


> Do the replacement expanded metal grates stay pretty rigid without a frame on them or do they sag a little? Would they hold a good sized brisket or small turkey?



Hey sorry for the late reply. I did 2 12
Pound packers briskets and zero sag. They hold up just fine without a frame. I had them cut into 3 pieces which also helps with weight distribution.


----------



## drphx81

Smokin NW said:


> Still trying with the plates, but looks like I will make one with the holes to see if it does work better.



If you have the same pit I have no need for holes in your plates. What kind of pit are you using?


----------



## smokin nw

Same as you. How thick are your plates ?


----------



## ps0303

I had some free time today so I decided to see about a tuning and deflector plate.  I did some research and it seems that 16g metal is about what most people use.  So I went to the local big box hardware store and got a 16g 24x24 sheet of metal and a grinder with cut off, needed the grinder for other things as well.  I cut the sheet down to 20x14.5 so it would fit where the bottom grates sit.  From there I made a template of a deflector plate so it would sit at about a 45 degree angle. Took some time to cut it to shape and fit the curve inside the smoker. Not a perfect fit but close enough for who it's for.  Then a few tack welds to hold it.  Not bad. 













IMG_1689.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 7, 2013





    













IMG_1690.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 7, 2013





    













IMG_1691.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 7, 2013


















IMG_1692.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 7, 2013





    













IMG_1694.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 7, 2013






I have about 16" from where the plat ends to the end of the smoker.  Hope to try it out later tomorrow or over the weekend.


----------



## drphx81

Hey everyone I'm selling my brinkmann the exact one I did all my mods on it's gently used. I upgraded to a 48 inch Lang .... Please message me if interested


----------



## ps0303

I received a couple of 3" River Country thermometers and I am wondering how far above the cooking grate should these be mounted? They will be mounted on the lid.


----------



## glocksrock

ps0303 said:


> I received a couple of 3" River Country thermometers and I am wondering how far above the cooking grate should these be mounted? They will be mounted on the lid.


watch this video, it should help you get an idea of thermometer placement.


----------



## cpfitness

drPHX81 said:


> Yes Home Depot. Good off the bat I posted a pic as you can see it's perfectly level. You will have to use the spacers and some of the hardware that comes with each tire. I paid around 19 bucks a tire but great mod and it's a pleasure to wheel the thing around now.


FYI Harbor Freight has the wheels for anywhere from $3 to $5.  going to grab a set of them along with an angle grinder so I can trim my tuning plates up!


----------



## dmeyer24

20140223_200615.jpg



__ dmeyer24
__ Feb 23, 2014






New charcoal basket for my TMLE. 12x11x8 inches fits perfect.


----------



## bbq freak

.


----------



## bbq freak

drPHX81 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ drphx81
> __ Jul 6, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the stock thermometer with Tru-Tel 4 inch stem smoker thermometer great and simple mod


does this just screw in like the factory one ? thanks


----------



## csaut12

What dimensions did you go with for the wool gasket? And where did you get the toggle lock clamps?


----------



## bbq freak

you can get the gasket kit and toggles from www.bbqgaskets.com for $30.00


----------



## twobuckchuck

So with the tuning plates your turning your smoker in to a reverse flow smoker right? How do you get the smoke to move across the entire cooking chamber when you vent the smoke from the fire box underneath right next to the smoke stack? I been looking at this smoker. I just can't afford something more expensive though I want to, and I don't want to deal with having to hunch over and pulling racks out of the top of a barrel smoker. Did you vent the smoke stack back across the top of the unit twords the fire box? I'm probably over thinking at this point.


----------



## bbq freak

no you are not making it a reverse flow because you would haft to move the stack to the same side as the fire box for that work . the fire box side is so hot that the plates will heat up and direct the flow of heat under the plates , on my last two plates the last one i have spaced about a 1/4" and the 2nd to last about a 1/8" . the smoke will still flavor the meat and the temps from side to side now are with in 5 degrees apart . i would do this mod to any offset smoker i would ever buy . here's my photo bucket link on the mods i did http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Twi...kmann Trailmaster Limited Edition Smoker Mods


----------



## smokeymcgee

Hey guys does anyone know the sku for the sheet of metal to build my baffle with at the home depot so I can pick it up. Thank you!!


----------



## rob sicc

drPHX81 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ drphx81
> __ Jul 6, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed 5.5 inch 200 pins pressure toggle clamps on each side that compresses the gasket seal. No smoke is leaking out of this puppy now!! Highly recommend.


Hi,

I am about to install a similar clamp to the FB door on my Dyna glow offset smoker.













smoker.jpg



__ rob sicc
__ Aug 7, 2014






I have one question.  Did you put any RTV under the plate of the clamp before tightening it down?  Did you insulate the clmap plate in any way?

Could you please let me know?  My others mods' (gaskets) all worked great except for this little bit of smoke that leaks from the top corner of the door.  I'm hoping the clamp with put the added pressure to keep the door closed tight.

Thanks.

Rob


----------



## bbq freak

when i did mine i just bolted them down with stainless steal allen head bolts and nuts , never had any smoke leak out from there .


----------



## rob sicc

ps0303 said:


> I received a couple of 3" River Country thermometers and I am wondering how far above the cooking grate should these be mounted? They will be mounted on the lid.


I've read that you want to thermometer at the same height as where the meat will be. 

Anyone agree?


----------



## rob sicc

Thanks.  I thought I should be safe.  I wanted a second opinion.  thanks for the reply.


----------



## lemans

Took me a year to get my pit equal from one side to the other.. Horizon convection ,plate firebricks and two 8x16 steel plates did the trick


----------



## lemans

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jun 15, 2014


----------



## lemans

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Aug 16, 2014


----------



## nullpoint

Where did you get your plates from? How thick are they in gauges? This will be great if I can get a 5* difference.


----------



## thackman

A couple of questions as I have been considering buying either the TMLEV or the TMLEH if I opted for the horizontal version could i put 1/4" thick tuning plates along the length of the cooker and move the stack to the firebox side and wind up with a decent reverse flow smoker?  Also would the horizontal or vertical be better for brisket, pork shoulder, ribs etc? 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## smokeymoake

I have he horizontal version. Very easy to use. Temp regulates easily. I don't see the need to move he stack It works fine just where it is. I added tuning plates (1/8in) and a charcoal basket. So many people are concerned about a wisp of smoke coming out the lid!

I often use the firebox for grilling. I think it would be cumbersome with the vertical set up.

Juicy Brisket













image.jpg



__ smokeymoake
__ May 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokeymoake
__ Apr 29, 2015


----------



## gary s

Gary


----------



## thackman

Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't tuning plates cause most if not all of the smoke to bypass the meat on its way to the stack. 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## smokeymoake

You just space them so all the heat and smoke is distributed a bit more evenly, than just piling in the firebox side. 













image.jpg



__ smokeymoake
__ Jun 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokeymoake
__ Jun 3, 2015






Plenty of smoke













image.jpg



__ smokeymoake
__ Jun 3, 2015






Can you say "smoke ring'













image.jpg



__ smokeymoake
__ Jun 3, 2015






Just saying they seem to balance temperature, and you don't need to cut the thing up to make awesome barbque.


----------



## robcava

Nice job on the mods ! Looks great!

Edited- replied before noticing there were 5 more pages, so deleted comments.


----------



## thackman

Smokey

I'm kinda new at offset cookers. I know the concept of a reverse flow pretty well I think.  It was just all those ppl who had the tuning plates all pushed together until the very end and then a exhaust extension coming down to the cooking grate kinda had me confused. What you are saying though is that the gaps are supposed to be all along the length to evenly distribute heat and smoke?


----------



## robcava

You need to use a couple of good pit thermometers and you adjust the gaps between the plates until you find the configuration that gives the most even heat across the chamber...thus tuning plates.


----------



## smokeymoake

ThackMan said:


> Smokey
> 
> I'm kinda new at offset cookers. I know the concept of a reverse flow pretty well I think. It was just all those ppl who had the tuning plates all pushed together until the very end and then a exhaust extension coming down to the cooking grate kinda had me confused. What you are saying though is that the gaps are supposed to be all along the length to evenly distribute heat and smoke?


I space mine, smallest gap at the firebox and then I spread them out as they get toward the opposite end. I didn't bother with the stack extension to the grate, felt there was no need. I also never needed any gasket or clamps for the cook chamber, if anything only a wisp of smoke is released. My temps are pretty even, even enough for me and if the firebox end is a little hotter, you can use it to your advantage by moving food around if you need to.

Get some wood and some meat and get cooking! It will all come together


----------



## oldgamefreak

It's smoke it's not like you're sealing it off to hold water or anything. It'll find its way to the meat. ;)


----------



## smokeymoake

+1 and then some


----------



## workedtheworld

IMG_2940 Internals Ready to Go.jpg



__ workedtheworld
__ Jun 4, 2015






Sure wish I had found your thread earlier.  However, I have made very similar modifications to a New Braunfels offset smoker that is similar to the Brinkman, but made before Brinkman bought them.  My unit is much smaller with a 12" x 24" grill, but cooks plenty of food for my wife, me, two middle aged kids, and four grand kids.  It does require a supplemental rack that site over the grill though. Photos are the original unmodified, the smoke baffles, the tuning plates, and the final insulated smoker (missing the stack). 

Differences between yours and mine are mainly: 

1.  I insulated mine with 2.5 inches of house insulation.  See the picture.  I painted all surfaces under the insulation with high temperature grill paint, covered the insulation with aluminum, but left the ends open for ventilation and to avoid moisture accumulation.  I cover it when not using it. 

2.  I bolted two 1/2" angle iron sections front and back about 1.5 inches under the cooking grill to hold the baffles "tuning plates".  This leaves me room to put a water pan on top of the charcoal grates, under the baffles, and at the entrance from the firebox.  This works very well. 

3.  I put on a 36" stack extension to overcome the extra resistance of the tuning plates and to give better temperature management. 

4.  I drilled four 1/8" holes in the lip of the lid and three in the top of the cooking chamber to monitor the temperature with temperature probes. 

Results are that I use about 1/3 of the charcoal I used to, reduced temperature variations top to bottom and side to side inside the cooking chamber to about 30 F (down from 130 F). 

Anyway, yours is better but mine works real well for us.  I am a real fan of the insulation  It minimizes the effects of temperature changes, rain, etc. and minimizes ash buildup.  It can maintain at least 325 F for 4 to 4 hours with a single fill of charcoal and very little attention using the Minion method. 

I would like io hear experiences of others on these offset smokers.  I really like the flexibility of adding smoke, adding a bunch of lighted charcoal to get a post sear on foods, etc. 













Figure 2 Baffles on Inlet and Outlet.jpg



__ workedtheworld
__ Jun 4, 2015


















IMG_2929 Vent Baffle and Tuning Plate.jpg



__ workedtheworld
__ Jun 4, 2015


















Figure 7 Insulated Smoker.jpg



__ workedtheworld
__ Jun 4, 2015


----------



## fredfaul

How did you adjust the door to allow good seal at the bottom?


----------



## workedtheworld

I used red Permatex rtw gasket material.  I got it at ACE for about $8.00.  Muffler shops have this too.  It is good to 650 °F.   I cleaned the inside of the door with paint thinner, dish soap, steel wool, and finally clear water.  I dried it well.  I covered the edge of the smoker with wax paper or Saran, I don't remember which.  I then ran a 1/4 inch bead of the permatex around the inside of the cover and carefully closed it against the smoker.  I did not press down very hard as I wanted a seam to seal.  The Permatex cures in about a day and makes a nice flexible seal.  Mine does not leak now.  

Mine leaked a lot after sealing with JBWeld since the door warped upon heating.  I wanted something flexible.  

I put the Permatex on the door thinking it would be a little cooler than the smoker.  It should not ever approach 650 °F.  It has stood up well over this summer, but the red is kind of ugly.  

Other makers offer a food grade rtw.  Right or wrong, my thought is that they may be the same product but the regulations making a food grade product, constant cleaning the equipment, and much smaller sales volume would raise the price.  There should be no way the food would ever contact the seal, and after curing there should not be any fumes.  

If anybody has more information, I am all ears to hear it.  

There are several food grade makers out there. One is the Rutalands RTV black silicone sealant a member, http://www.smokingmeatforums.comhttps://smokingmeatforums.com/members/26318"color:rgb(24, 24, 24)">  in his coffee roasters. It was what all the coffee geeks were recommending at that time. You know it never said it was food grade but most silicone sealants just emit acetic acid while curing.

Here are some that say they are food grade
http://www.emisupply.com/catalog/su5...ge-p-2283.html

http://www.etundra.com/Red_High_Temp...one-P1573.html

http://www.google.com/products?sourc...ed=0CE8QrQQwAg

Send me an e-mail if you would like.  [email protected]  Hope this helps.  

Cliff


----------



## jsmoke23

Hey DrPHX81,

First off congrats on your mods.  The smoker looks great. I was doing research on my smoker and ran across this post.  I just bought the same model and had a few questions for you.

1.  How is the smoker performing now after 2 years since this post?

2.  Did you guy the gasket and toggle latch combo?

3.  Did you buy a gasket for the cooking chamber door and for the fire box? 

4.  Did you get the fire place bricks and where did you place them?  Your post mentioned on top of the tuning plates but I have heard of people placing them below the tuning plates. 

Thanks!


----------



## crappiekid

Great job on the mods. It is reading info such as this that is seriously tempting me to purchase one of these units. I would very much be interested in doing all the mods mentioned, my only concern and I'm hoping someone will chime in and help out is can this unit be used throughout the winter months? I live up in Canada and we have been known to see temps in the -20 degrees C range here. I just love to smoke food and was able to smoke pretty much all last winter with my Masterbuilt. Was just looking to expand my collection of smokers and thought stick burning might be a challenge.


----------



## rhmarw

I live in the Chicago south suburbs.  My Brinkmann Trailmaster Limited Edition is used all year, summer and winter.  I have a few miner modifications, a fire box basket, a water pan on the fire box side, a baffle plate on the fire box side, and a stack extension to the cooking grate.  I have a "lean to" cook shanty to break the wind.  Works well in all kinds of weather.


----------



## crappiekid

rhmarw said:


> I live in the Chicago south suburbs.  My Brinkmann Trailmaster Limited Edition is used all year, summer and winter.  I have a few miner modifications, a fire box basket, a water pan on the fire box side, a baffle plate on the fire box side, and a stack extension to the cooking grate.  I have a "lean to" cook shanty to break the wind.  Works well in all kinds of weather.


Good to know thanks very much for the reply!


----------



## twissted

0531111520b_01.jpg



__ twissted
__ Oct 18, 2015


















0531111520a_01.jpg



__ twissted
__ Oct 18, 2015






This big tub was so heavy that he legs broke off and was put in a barn for years.I made a offer and took it home. I use my old table saw stand that scissors open and holds this grill when it's on the ground and I made a plateform under it and welded the hole thig so that the bad roads don't tear it apart. The handle by the smoke stack is from a snowmobile. on the fire box I welded a step that went to a 4x4 truck. I have had this thing in all kinds of events.


----------



## swass

twissted said:


> 0531111520b_01.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ twissted
> __ Oct 18, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0531111520a_01.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ twissted
> __ Oct 18, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This big tub was so heavy that he legs broke off and was put in a barn for yaers. I made a 100.00 offer and took it home. I use my old table saw stand that scissors open and holds this grill when it's on the ground and I made a plateform under it and welded the hole thig so that the bad roads don't tear it apart. The handle by the smoke stack is from a snowmobile. on the fire box I welded a step that went to a 4x4 truck. I have had this thing in all kinds of events.



Looks awesome.


----------



## swass

I purchased a btmle at Home Depot.  It was on sale $100 off couldn't pass it up.  

I got it home and sealed every seam I could find as I was putting it together.  I used 3m Fire block fb 136.  It had a lot of air gaps and the lids did not fit very well.  

I used FireBlack125 for the Cook chamber gasket and LavaLock firebox gasket for the fire box. 

I have a better fire basket for the box.  Also have two tuner plates for the cook chamber.  Also two hold down toggle brackets.  

I will season it this weekend.


----------



## gramps1

did these changes work to control fire and temps cause this is 1 of biggest pc of junk ever bought

same thing end of season discounted down to $125- metal thickness to thin and cant control temps

put 2 small pc of wood in and rises temp to 400+ and sticks only 12" long 1"x1" pc wood

and its not temp gauge checked temp and was right with thermometer

       unit itself has plenty of cooking space but that about it

did you get all material to modify unit at home depot also // thx gary


----------



## swass

gramps1 said:


> did these changes work to control fire and temps cause this is 1 of biggest pc of junk ever bought
> 
> 
> same thing end of season discounted down to $125- metal thickness to thin and cant control temps
> 
> 
> put 2 small pc of wood in and rises temp to 400+ and sticks only 12" long 1"x1" pc wood
> 
> 
> and its not temp gauge checked temp and was right with thermometer
> 
> 
> unit itself has plenty of cooking space but that about it
> 
> 
> did you get all material to modify unit at home depot also // thx gary



I'm out of town till later today.  I'm going to try to cure it today and get a first smoke on it this week.  I'll let you know how it holds temps.  

I know this smoker is not the best.  I liked this style and was going to just build one.  But I figured for the same price and a lot less work with some modifications I can get the same results.  

You can get the materials to build the basket and the plates at Hd. You can get the clamps at harbor freight.  And the gaskets online or any stove store.  

I just went online to bbq smoker mods http://www.bbqsmokermods.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=BR-TR-HOR-DLX

They had everything I needed on one place.   

I did pick up the sealant at HD.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## swass

Ok I got it all together and have it smoking to season.  First thoughts.   

1.  The sealant I used is crap be it hardend and it leaks all over like I didn't even use any.  That sucks cause I'm going to have I scrape it all off and use something else.  

2.   The original gauge is crap as well.  No secret they are junk but it's not even close.   I'm going to just mark on the gauge where the temp is on the grates.  

3.   The doors are not sealing even though I used good gaskets and rtv.


----------



## swass




----------



## swass




----------



## lemans

A puff of smoke from the stack.. Nothing better


----------



## bill1

Good looking work!  Let us know how the sealant holds up...especially on the firebox side.


----------



## swass

bill1 said:


> Good looking work!  Let us know how the sealant holds up...especially on the firebox side.



Thanks.  Unfortunately it didn't work.  The sealant dried hard and cracked under the heat.  A lot of it just fell off.  I will have to take it all apart and use something else.  

So do not use it.


----------



## bill1

Pulled-apart steel wool pads (the kinds without soap!) can take a lot of heat and make a pretty good smoke seal between loose or irregular-fitting surfaces.


----------



## swass

bill1 said:


> Pulled-apart steel wool pads (the kinds without soap!) can take a lot of heat and make a pretty good smoke seal between loose or irregular-fitting surfaces.



I'll have to try that.  Thanks.


----------



## dmeyer24

Just ordered a baffle plate and a seal kit for my tmle. I have had it for about 3 years but its time to get my cooks under control! Anyone purchased the baffle plate from bbq smoker mods?


----------



## dmeyer24

20160128_215104.jpg



__ dmeyer24
__ Jan 28, 2016


















20160128_215123.jpg



__ dmeyer24
__ Jan 28, 2016






New latches on my tmle and a baffle plate for distribution of heat and smoke. Painting my firebox and then gonna seal that bad boy up. Should be a good spring/summer!


----------



## chad cochran

Ok guys,

I am still trying to figure out the finer points to smoking. I have the BTLE and haven't done any mods yet....yet. I'm working on aquiring some plate steel for tuning plates, but right now I'm averaging the temps from one side to the other with a dual digital probes on the grates. The stock therm on top is usually around 275 when I have an avg of about 200. So here's where I screw up......

I have a tendency to change too many things from one smoke to the next. This go-round I tried mesquite lump rather than strict stick. I tried the minion method and it took over an hour to bring the pit DOWN from near 575*!!!

Did I use too much fuel? Is there a trick to lump? I want to be able to leave the pit alone (and I realize that this will be more possible with the tuning plates), but this temp regulation is killin' me!!! I spent my entire Sunday last week standing over the FB with a water bottle, 1. trying to keep the temps down and 2. trying to keep the smoke flowing over my brisket!!

Thanks!


----------



## rhmarw

I would start with the tuning plates and a stack extension down to the cooking grate.  That should balance the temperature.

Keep the stack wide open and control the fire with the damper on the firebox.

I use a water pan with mine, it helps to keep the temperature from running away.

Good luck and happy smoking!


----------



## chad cochran

Dmeyer24 said:


> 20160128_215104.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dmeyer24
> __ Jan 28, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160128_215123.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dmeyer24
> __ Jan 28, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New latches on my tmle and a baffle plate for distribution of heat and smoke. Painting my firebox and then gonna seal that bad boy up. Should be a good spring/summer!










Ok, I love the tuning plate!! Looks like a lot of thought has gone into the design and you and SWASS both have the same thing, so where do you get em????? I like the latches, but I guess I got lucky and my doors all fit really well. Sure, it leaks a little, especially when I was closing the stack to help control temps, but after reading about creosote, I won't be doing that anymore.


----------



## dmeyer24

Chad Cochran said:


> Ok, I love the tuning plate!! Looks like a lot of thought has gone into the design and you and SWASS both have the same thing, so where do you get em????? I like the latches, but I guess I got lucky and my doors all fit really well. Sure, it leaks a little, especially when I was closing the stack to help control temps, but after reading about creosote, I won't be doing that anymore.



Got the baffle plate from bbqsmokermods.com. I have been getting very even temps across the cooker with this plate. Within 10 degrees!


----------



## joes bbq ribs

Hey guys I picked up this Brinkmann Trailmaster about 2-3 weeks ago not really needing just needed a project to do I guess.  Anyway things that I plan on changing out are first welding the smoke stack on the out side to stop the leaks, next expanded metal firebox basket,  sanding and prime and repaint the entire smoker color undecided.   Ordered a couple 3" thermometers for the bottom of the lid and I picked up a couple of doors clamps at harbor freight.  Add some LavaLock felt gasket sealer around the lid and the firebox.   I just finished up making expanded metal grill grates for the main cooking area and I also made and second sliding shelf which I'm surprised no one has done it yet.  Here are a couple pictures of the main grill grates and the second shelf slide out.  Not in a real big rush work on it here and there have my other smokers that I use when I smoke on the weekends. Any questions feel free to ask.   Happy Smokin' 
Here are the pictures I promised 












image.jpeg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Mar 23, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Mar 23, 2016


----------



## dmeyer24

joes bbq ribs said:


> Hey guys I picked up this Brinkmann Trailmaster about 2-3 weeks ago not really needing just needed a project to do I guess.  Anyway things that I plan on changing out are first welding the smoke stack on the out side to stop the leaks, next expanded metal firebox basket,  sanding and prime and repaint the entire smoker color undecided.   Ordered a couple 3" thermometers for the bottom of the lid and I picked up a couple of doors clamps at harbor freight.  Add some LavaLock felt gasket sealer around the lid and the firebox.   I just finished up making expanded metal grill grates for the main cooking area and I also made and second sliding shelf which I'm surprised no one has done it yet.  Here are a couple pictures of the main grill grates and the second shelf slide out.  Not in a real big rush work on it here and there have my other smokers that I use when I smoke on the weekends. Any questions feel free to ask.   Happy Smokin'
> Here are the pictures I promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ joes bbq ribs
> __ Mar 23, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ joes bbq ribs
> __ Mar 23, 2016



Looks great! I would recommend welding the two pieces of the firebox together as well as the ash tray rails to the firebox. If I knew how to weld, I would have done that. The high temp sealant is junk on the firebox.


----------



## dmeyer24

DSC05084.JPG



__ dmeyer24
__ Mar 23, 2016






I would continue to upgrade my Brinkmann but I just upgraded to this smoker from lonestar grillz. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## joes bbq ribs

Surprising the firebox to the main chamber didn't leak when I did a test burn to see where the leaks were at,  I did notice the ash chamber is on the chessey side lol I was going to use some 10 gauge and make a new ash box and weld it up also make it a little deeper too.  Thanks for your input, nice upgrade on your smoker dam that firebox is at least 24x24 it will hold some wood!  My main offset is a Horizon Backyard Classic 20 that dam thing is built like a tank :yahoo:  
View media item 422986
Thanks again


----------



## badjackson

First smoke of the year for me. Last year I struggled with keeping my temps down. The other day I got a piece of 10 ga & bent it at a 45° angel. I also got 2 more pieces so I could space them and hopefully level out my heat. So far my temp difference is less than 10°. 
I hope a full firebox of charcoal & wood will sustain it for the duration. 
That was my problem last year, once I added a chimney of hot coals, my temps skyrocketed. 












image.jpeg



__ badjackson
__ Apr 22, 2016


----------



## oldgamefreak

Don't add a full chimney. I use a minion basket with coal and large chunks. You need to just add a few coals and have your dampers already closed down a bit. You want to just get it to start and slowly spread. If you get too much of your fuel to light too fast you won't be able to control the heat. More fuel burning the more heat. Low and slow isn't just for the meat. [emoji]128516[/emoji][emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## gerard143

my bbqsmokermods baffle kit is in.   I noticed they sell a nice stack extension to bring the stack down to the grates but it says do not use this if you have a baffle kit.      How come?

Aren't some of you running a stack extension with a baffle kit?   If so is there really any advantage after the baffle kit to run this extension?


----------



## chad cochran

Gerard, I'm a pipe welder, and I built a three piece 90° to put into my stack hole and get the stack extended to the grate. The plates do a great job dispersing the smoke throughout the barrel, and they balance heat better, but if your smoke gets high in the barrel and slips out of the stack, your food doesn't get as much smoke flavor. Raised here in Texas, where mesquite is king, I like a lot of smoke flavor. To me, it's a personal preference thing. But I'm still a newbie, got my BTLE for Christmas.


----------

